# This is what you get when no promos are offered during a curfew.



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rotsa Ruck !


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> View attachment 469746


ALL the drivers were pretty much like....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

F*ub*a*r* was similar, here.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yesterday was the start of the end of these promo .
Now were about back to normal. There will be many 3 dollar offers and other offers that are less then a buck a mile.
get your finger ready to refuse those .50c a mile offers at drive through that keep you waiting 30 minutes .
time to start doing instacart it should pay better then dd 3 and 5 dollar bs


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

same in my area. You would think DD would of figured out that curfew are in place


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yesterday was the start of the end of these promo .
> Now were about back to normal. There will be many 3 dollar offers and other offers that are less then a buck a mile.
> get your finger ready to refuse those .50c a mile offers at drive through that keep you waiting 30 minutes .
> time to start doing instacart it should pay better then dd 3 and 5 dollar bs


The last 2-3 weeks here has been bad offers. I fell for a long distance offer (12 mi for 11.78), because it was a fairly large order, and I thought for sure it'd be at least $20 when said and done. Nope! Exactly 11.78, $8.78 tip and 3 Fing dollars from DD. I've yet to figure out time and mileage.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Every night for the last 3 nights I keep getting the "it's very busy in xxxxx area" a little after 9:00pm......um.......95% of the places are closed!!


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

100% of the places are closed....including gas stations ect...


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I am not SURE if anyone knows this but the whole "busy" identifications on the delivery map DO NOT actually identify if the area is busy or not. A rep from DoorDash explained this to me in person during a store launch. He told me, and I agree, the system can forecast sales but is not able to show real data on the app as to how busy the market is because it would give other app platforms information on their market. What the busy and very busy and all those colors means is simple. The system takes a forecast of how busy is MAY be. It then creates schedule blocks for the dashers, which can also manually be edited. Then during a live day, if the dashers online are lower then what the system says it needs, the area is BUSY. If its really low, then its VERY BUSY and so on. This is why you get a notification once in awhile (or all the time) your area is busy please sign on. The area is not busy, its lacking forecasted drivers. I was also told the system that controls this disregards scheduled dashes as it only cares about who is online and who is not online. Just FYI for everyone.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The Jax said:


> I am not SURE if anyone knows this but the whole "busy" identifications on the delivery map DO NOT actually identify if the area is busy or not. A rep from DoorDash explained this to me in person during a store launch. He told me, and I agree, the system can forecast sales but is not able to show real data on the app as to how busy the market is because it would give other app platforms information on their market. What the busy and very busy and all those colors means is simple. The system takes a forecast of how busy is MAY be. It then creates schedule blocks for the dashers, which can also manually be edited. Then during a live day, if the dashers online are lower then what the system says it needs, the area is BUSY. If its really low, then its VERY BUSY and so on. This is why you get a notification once in awhile (or all the time) your area is busy please sign on. The area is not busy, its lacking forecasted drivers. I was also told the system that controls this disregards scheduled dashes as it only cares about who is online and who is not online. Just FYI for everyone.


Not true. Very busy just means there are a lot of $3 orders that drivers refuse to accept. You turn on the app and immediately get hit by $3 orders for 7 miles.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Not true. Very busy just means there are a lot of $3 orders that drivers refuse to accept. You turn on the app and immediately get hit by $3 orders for 7 miles.


Not true? You are incorrect. Cite your reference. As someone who not only delivers but also has in person conversations with American reps from DoorDash because I develop delivery systems and set them up in stores and initiate roll outs, YOU ARE INCORRECT.

If you feel that is not true, please cite your references and relevant experience because it seems like your opinion and not fact.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Going to play the devils advocate. What are your references Jax? Its a two way streak. Other post you say you have been delivering for 20 years. So do you deliver and set up POS systems. I have never heard of any "american reps coming around" Please site your sources. I heard is not a source


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Not true? You are incorrect. Cite your reference. As someone who not only delivers but also has in person conversations with American reps from DoorDash because I develop delivery systems and set them up in stores and initiate roll outs, YOU ARE INCORRECT.
> 
> If you feel that is not true, please cite your references and relevant experience because it seems like your opinion and not fact.


My reference is experience. Which is probably much better than your reference.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> My reference is experience. Which is probably much better than your reference.


Your experience is giving you a false positive on fact. Listen to the guy who sits in a room with actual reps from the delivery apps having real conversation. I am not going to get in a pissing match with you. I don't need to sit here and prove anything. I know I am right. Its up to you and other people who read this to make their own determination on my advice. I have an extensive resume with restaurant delivery systems. You don't. Simple as that. Thanks.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Your experience is giving you a false positive on fact. Listen to the guy who sits in a room with actual reps from the delivery apps having real conversation. I am not going to get in a pissing match with you. I don't need to sit here and prove anything. I know I am right. Its up to you and other people who read this to make their own determination on my advice. I have an extensive resume with restaurant delivery systems. You don't. Simple as that. Thanks.


My experience is thousands of false positives. So shut the **** up.

I'm making $60,000 a year doing this so shut the **** up. I'm doing it how I want to do it on my terms and averaging $2 a mile and $30 an hour. I win. You lose. Enjoy being a corporate shill.

I'm also up 250% in the stock market. Those kind of things probably confuse you, though.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> My experience is thousands of false positives. So shut the @@@@ up.
> 
> I'm making $60,000 a year doing this so shut the @@@@ up. I'm doing it how I want to do it on my terms and averaging $2 a mile and $30 an hour. I win. You lose. Enjoy being a corporate shill.
> 
> I'm also up 250% in the stock market. Those kind of things probably confuse you, though.


lol
Kids calm down... stop talking about who makes more or not lol &#128514; you are all still delivering or doing rideshare.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> My experience is thousands of false positives.


Ok?



nonononodrivethru said:


> So shut the @@@@ up.


Not respectful, nor helpful.



nonononodrivethru said:


> I'm making $60,000 a year doing this


Ok so what that tells me about you is you like to hustle and you put a lot of time in. Great to hear, actually. The only way anyone will make any real money doing the platforms is to work a lot and make it happen. However, is that gross or net? It honestly doesn't matter how much you make if in the end, you are still only make $4/hr after expenses. Not saying thats you. Its more of a general sense. How much you make also doesn't help your debate with me on this particular topic.



nonononodrivethru said:


> Enjoy being a corporate shill.


I won't. I am self employed and work for companies and restaurants large and small under my terms. I am in control of my work and when I come and go, not them.



nonononodrivethru said:


> I'm also up 250% in the stock market. Those kind of things probably confuse you, though.


I'm honestly not sure about that. I have my series 65 (i'm a federally certified Financial Advisor) and I have a Masters Degree in business (MBA).



nonononodrivethru said:


> I win. You lose.


Ahhh thats debatable. However, it should not be about who is better or who wins. The point of all of this is share the right information to people seeking it and help them.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Not true. Very busy just means there are a lot of $3 orders that drivers refuse to accept. You turn on the app and immediately get hit by $3 orders for 7 miles.


What? How dare you question some guy on an Internet forum? Didn't you hear him? He talks to guys. How can you question such iron-clad sources?

Fortunately, we have all been assured that you guys aren't going to get into a pissing match. Oh wait.........that's already happening.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Careful what u say to him because he'll tell


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> What? How dare you question some guy on an Internet forum? Didn't you hear him? He talks to guys. How can you question such iron-clad sources?
> 
> Fortunately, we have all been assured that you guys aren't going to get into a pissing match. Oh wait.........that's already happening.


Your arrogance is a little disappointing. However, I do really like your your username. Haven't heard that in such a long time. Brings back memories of the Disney Afternoon, which from what I remember, was great until after Goof Troop.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Ah the word arrogance...What I have found is that its usually the last resort of a person that is. If you have all this education and making all this money...What are you doing on here delivering food and hanging with us peasants. Oh and this is the internet and I am Chuck Norris.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Before canceling holler "SCREW YOU!" each time a $3 delivery pops up. When four or five of those orders come in back-to-back passersby will assume you have Tourette's Syndrome.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Why are there so many $3 orders


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Why are there so many $3 orders


A $3 order is always an opportunity to inquire at the door if the customer as planning on tipping in cash or opting out. Just get your app ready to swipe delivered. When you hear them about to open the door, swipe it delivered then look for the tip. If no tip, ask the customer. "Hey, real quick. I noticed you didn't tip on the app...",show customer your phone, "Will you be tipping in cash today or are you opting out?". Do this with a sincere smile and most cases, the customer will act like they forgot and tell you to hold on and will return with a tip.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

The Jax said:


> A $3 order is always an opportunity to inquire at the door if the customer as planning on tipping in cash or opting out. Just get your app ready to swipe delivered. When you hear them about to open the door, swipe it delivered then look for the tip. If no tip, ask the customer. "Hey, real quick. I noticed you didn't tip on the app...",show customer your phone, "Will you be tipping in cash today or are you opting out?". Do this with a sincere smile and most cases, the customer will act like they forgot and tell you to hold on and will return with a tip... Troll go home... pretty obvious you dont deliver


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

The Jax said:


> A $3 order is always an opportunity to inquire at the door if the customer as planning on tipping in cash or opting out. Just get your app ready to swipe delivered. When you hear them about to open the door, swipe it delivered then look for the tip. If no tip, ask the customer. "Hey, real quick. I noticed you didn't tip on the app...",show customer your phone, "Will you be tipping in cash today or are you opting out?". Do this with a sincere smile and most cases, the customer will act like they forgot and tell you to hold on and will return with a tip.


Ok this is funny.


----------

